

Turn any application that uses STDIN/STDOUT into an IRC bot - p4bl0
https://gitorious.org/irctk/

======
p4bl0
The README file has many example of usage. See
[https://gitorious.org/irctk/irctk/source/HEAD:README](https://gitorious.org/irctk/irctk/source/HEAD:README)

